# AFX MagnaTraction pick up shoe springs



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looking for a source for pickup shoe springs for the AFX MagnaTraction chassis. I would also like suggestions for the best pickup shoes.
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey LeeRoy.

Autoworld has parts for AFX slotcars. They produce their own cars and parts (called "XTraction"), but they are interchangeable with original AFX cars.

xtraction-pick-up-shoe-spring-pair-5pk

xtraction-pick-up-shoe-pair-5pk

They are reasonably priced, and great to deal with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

SlotCarCentral - The Worlds Largest HO Slot Car Selection

SlotCarCentral - The Worlds Largest HO Slot Car Selection

tell him alpink sent you


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You can also get the X-Traction springs from JAG Hobbies. I like the newer stepped pickup shoes better than the older ski style shoe.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rich, there were stepped shoes from Aurora that work on the Magnatraction chassis.
most people think of them as working for only original Aurora AFX chassis, but they are interchangeable.
and silver plated instead of nickel


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

AutoWorld works OK, and JL are just fair, I don't care for their Comm. springs, as they seem to be too strong...and one or the other,I think I used in the past, made my car jump a little down the track because they were too strong....But I can't remember whose it was I used then.
I have enough to last me years, so I don't have to worry about springs for awhile.....I buy Original AFX carded ones so I don't have to look for them for awhile, but I have to PAY $$$ for them...so I have a few Hundred chassis',and arms....
I ALWAYS try to keep a month or two's supply of all parts on hand, for Every Brand of car I run......It keeps me from going from Hobby Shop to Hobby Shop looking for them...Or worse,going on our fav. EXPENSIVE website......Dennis


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Thanks*

Just noticed I never said thanks for the input... 

Thanks to all!!

Gary


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe Grand Cheapskate, here on HobbyTalk sells them in bulk. I use his T-jet springs and they are terrific! Great guy to work with.

Tom


----------



## v8vega (Apr 18, 2017)

I need both springs and pickup shoes for a Tomy super G plus car. There is a place on ebay that has them but $18 for I think 10 springs and $18 for 10 pickup shoes and I refuse to pay that right now.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The BSRT G3 and Viper Scale Racing cars are very similar to the Tomy Super G+ cars and can share many parts, including the shoes and pickup springs. AFX/Racemasters took over the Tomy HO business and the Super G+ cars were replaced by the Mega G and Mega G+, which mostly use different parts. The AFX site does not list any parts for Super G+ cars, but a few dealers may still have some in stock, Lucky Bob's or JAG hobbies would be good places to look.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Looking for a source for pickup shoe springs for the AFX MagnaTraction chassis. I would also like suggestions for the best pickup shoes.
> Thanks,
> Gary


Hey Leeroy, assuming your looking for vintage AFX Magna-traction parts, I can hook you up with original service parts packs which have both shoes and springs.











LMK

------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I usually recommend parts that are readily available and reasonably priced. My club has a class for Magnatraction and X-Traction cars, but the cars have narrow bodies and the ears must be removed from the chassis to fit those. I can't bring myself to chop up a vintage Magnatraction chassis, so all of my cars are X-Tractions. Parts for those are easy to come by. I have some old Scale Auto/BSRT silver plated stepped shoes that work well on both types, sadly they are no longer available.
With both chassis be careful that the shoe springs are positioned properly in their sockets or the front of the car will want to bounce.


----------

